# Embarassing. . . lost bet and need to get fake red nails



## dfrie8 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm a guy and lost a bet and have to go get all my nails done in red for a few days. I'm supposed to make them longer too. I really have no idea of what to ask for and slightly embarassed walking into a place.

how easy is it to get fake nails off and what is the best type between acrylic and gel?

I have to go to a salon and get them done there unfortunately


----------



## Ricci (Dec 28, 2008)

Dont make silly bets!!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't know which is better between gel and acrylic since I haven't tried gels, but removing them isn't too hard. Soak them in nail polish remover until they get really soft and are easy to take off (make sure you don't use acetone free polish remover, it would be useless




).


----------



## lolaB (Dec 28, 2008)

Gels are prettier, but they're fragile! Just go in, pick out your red polish, and ask for a full set. Acrylics are cheaper and will probably last longer, so...it's up to you. I'd go with gel, so you can just break them off, lol.


----------



## Ricci (Dec 28, 2008)

I wear gels all the time for years now and they barely ever break off

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gels are prettier, but they're fragile! Just go in, pick out your red polish, and ask for a full set. Acrylics are cheaper and will probably last longer, so...it's up to you. I'd go with gel, so you can just break them off, lol.


----------



## lolaB (Dec 28, 2008)

Lucky you, Ricci! I've never had a good experience with them. I like them way more that acrylics, but they always break for me.


----------



## Ricci (Dec 28, 2008)

It has to do with the person doing them.. mine is 9 years of experience w/ acrylics and gels

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lucky you, Ricci! I've never had a good experience with them. I like them way more that acrylics, but they always break for me.


----------



## lolaB (Dec 28, 2008)

I see. Maybe my neighborhood just isn't the place to get them done, lol. Once I move to the city, I'll try again. Thanks.


----------



## Ricci (Dec 28, 2008)

Your [email protected]!

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I see. Maybe my neighborhood just isn't the place to get them done, lol. Once I move to the city, I'll try again. Thanks.



sorry PBF for hijacking your thread but at least I helped someone today


----------



## dfrie8 (Dec 28, 2008)

thats ok

so is it easy to get the nails removed if i do it?


----------



## Ricci (Dec 29, 2008)

I suggest getting just press on's

Originally Posted by *pbf232* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thats ok
so is it easy to get the nails removed if i do it?


----------



## dfrie8 (Dec 29, 2008)

sadly i was told no pressons . . . i need them done at a salon and need to stay on for about a week


----------



## Aprill (Dec 29, 2008)

soak in acetone, theyy will safely pop off


----------



## dfrie8 (Dec 29, 2008)

will my own nails look normal after i soak the fake ones off??


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 29, 2008)

Why hasn't anyone asked what bet he lost??!


----------



## Ricci (Dec 29, 2008)

I been waiting for him to explain





Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why hasn't anyone asked what bet he lost??!


----------



## Karren (Dec 29, 2008)

How many times have I used that excuse!! Lol. I lost a bet.. Or my wife made me do this or its a halloween costume!! Hey if you want to wear red nails you really don't need an excuse.. I sure don't!! Lol

I heard a great excuse for guys buying pantyhose today.. To put on the end of the dryer hose. I'm thinking of using that next time I'm checking out.... "That bra, panties, and makeup are mine but the pantyhose are for the dryer vent" hahaha

Just go get them done and post a photo!!


----------



## Jinx (Dec 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pbf232* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sadly i was told no pressons . . . i need them done at a salon and need to stay on for about a week You should do press ons anyway. You don't want to spend the money, time and then the time to remove them (and maybe have weak nails from the glue) for only a week.Go ahead.

We won't tell...


----------



## dfrie8 (Dec 30, 2008)

finished last in our fantasy football league and this was the punishment

if i get fake nails, do they grind the nail and make it look funny afterwards?


----------



## danaryan (Jan 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pbf232* /img/forum/go_quote.gif finished last in our fantasy football league and this was the punishment
if i get fake nails, do they grind the nail and make it look funny afterwards?

After they take them off, a couple coats of polish and they will look pretty again.







I'm just kidding, they should look fine.


----------



## CD1995 (May 12, 2011)

Well I also just recently lost a bet over a facebook status kinda and now i have to get hot pink acrylic nails at a salon and keep em on for two weeks... i am trippin man... best thing to do ... suck it up and don't show any fear... the important thing is you have the balls to do it!


----------



## zadidoll (May 12, 2011)

Instead of paying so much for fake nails that you'll only have on for a few days go to a dollar type store and pick up a set of fake nails, buy a $1 bottle of red polish (Wet 'n' Wild has a 69 cent sale going on through Walgreens) paint the nails and stick them on.


----------



## Kassie3 (May 12, 2011)

OMG, i have mad respect for a man who is going to get fake nails professionally done!!!

I suggest gel, and soaking them in nail polish remover until soft(acetone)

if you are only suppose to have them on for a week, your nails shouldnt look any different:]

Goodluck babe

-Kassie*&lt;3*


----------



## vixie13 (May 13, 2011)

My nails were a mess after I took off my gels. It took me a REALLY long time of soaking them in acetone and prying at them to get them off. 

Try to avoid having professional additions such as gel/ acrylics if your just going to do it for a week. Maybe just adjust the bet to having fingers AND toes done in red with glitter flowers or something.

Good luck!!


----------

